# Bobcat's first baby was born today!!!!!!



## Ponygirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:517: BOY!!!!!.....a bay & white pinto colt out of Alpha Farm's Classical Bobcat, a son of Graham's Little King Lee x Buckeye WCF Bobcat Melody on the father's side and Cheg-Kim's Kookaburra, a daughter of B&L's Rock E Painted Logo (out of Bar-G's Rock E) x Wa-full Jim's Red Bird.....

This little guy is evenly marked on both sides with a black mane and tail and just a "fluff" of white on his nose. He will be ASPC registered and is Futurity Nominated. He will be for sale....still working on the name, but it will be "Paycheck" as we are going with a money theme this year for baby names.

We will be having 4 more ASPC Bobcat foals this spring, one probably within the next few days.....the rest around April/May....

Picture to follow this post..!!


----------



## Firefall (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow congrats, he's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## CLC Stables (Mar 13, 2007)

How exciting, I still kick myself for not buying Bobcat...............missed him by a few hours I think.


----------



## Laura (Mar 13, 2007)

CLC Stables said:


> How exciting, I still kick myself for not buying Bobcat...............missed him by a few hours I think.


[SIZE=12pt]Me too!!! Dangit![/SIZE]

Congrats of the lovely boy :bgrin :aktion033:


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations Mary!!!



: SO...how is Mr. Bobcat these days?




:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 13, 2007)

CLC Stables said:


> How exciting, I still kick myself for not buying Bobcat...............missed him by a few hours I think.



As you know you can add me to that list as well LOL

what a beautiful baby congrats!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 13, 2007)

What a striking looking colt. :aktion033: Congratulations.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Mar 13, 2007)

He looks very sweet.



: Congrats!

And thanks for "fixing" my pony foal craving for the day!! :bgrin


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks everybody! I'm a proud "grandma" today...!!

Carin!! You made me laugh out loud!!! LOL


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, you know. I was wondering how the ole boy was feeling. :lol:


----------



## carlenehorse (Mar 13, 2007)

Mary congradulations on your colt.

Carlene


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 13, 2007)

WOW What a looker. Congrats.


----------



## alphahorses (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Mary! I just LOVE the color! :aktion033:

I told Bobcat's mother that she became a grandmother today and that her son did her proud. Don't think she cared, but I can be proud for the both of us! LOL

And yes, CLC and Laura, as I recall you literally missed Bobcat by a few hours. We've all been there!


----------

